# Emmersed growing first attempt



## thdesilva2000 (21 Sep 2019)

My emmersed tank.


----------



## GrowPod (6 Apr 2020)

Love it, is it still going?


----------



## thdesilva2000 (13 Apr 2020)

It is growing, but outside! I put it in the garden, slowly coming out of hibernation.


----------

